# Land cut floating cabin trip



## tkaqua (Feb 20, 2019)

Looking to fill 2-3 open spots on our Oct 28,29 30th land cut floating cabin trip w capt blair reeves...all meals ,tackle, bait and transport included..guided nite trips for trophy reds in flats and trout fishing under stadium lights in laguna madre ..daytime Wading also an option..Can send pics and videos of previous trips..600.00 per pers.


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

I’m interested in 2 or 3 spots. Would like to know more. I’ll DM you.


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

I’m in for 1


----------



## tkaqua (Feb 20, 2019)

Contact me at [email protected] for more details and past trips photos


----------

